# 2013.09.15 Frogfish and 75 pound amberjack



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Spotted a frogfish and whacked a 75 lb AJ in this short clip on the Oriskany. I also visited the port side prop and spent some time in the stern area at the flight deck level but my camera malfunctioned and lost that clip :-(


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Very nice AJ!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Dayyum that was a perfect shot!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Man that footage woulda been WAY different with 1 inch of error. Nice stone shot! Were you prepared for war?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> ...Were you prepared for war?


Yes, I was prepared but did what I could to avoid a brawl. Once I saw how big the fish was you can see in the video that I took some extra time to line up the shot.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Stoned him. Great shot.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

That was awesome. You got some gonads of steel. I wussed out shooting one about 40# in open water cause I was scared.


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I did notice you took a few seconds to line up. A good brawl is always fun, but 75 lbs... on the O... not so much. Great shot!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang you made that look easy...nice aj


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome shot. You made it look too easy.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Nice. That's a hog of an aj!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow awesome!!! :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Bryan, that thing is a beast! Nice job!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. Just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

coolbluestreak said:


> Wow Bryan, that thing is a beast! Nice job!


Thanks Jeremy. Don't know if you recognized it or not, but that was your old C3 in the video. :thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Thanks Jeremy. Don't know if you recognized it or not, but that was your old C3 in the video. :thumbsup:


I wondered about that, you've done far more damage with that thing than I ever did.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one Bryan......thanks for the video...


----------

